# SMSF providers: which one to choose?



## Amazon1234 (24 August 2017)

Hi,

I am looking for a low-fee SMSF provider. I'd like my broker to be Westpac. I am hesitant between the 4 following candidates:
- Online Superfund
http://www.onlinesuperfund.com.au/

- Superannuation Warehouse:
https://www.superannuationwarehouse.com.au/contact-us/

- Superhelp
https://www.superhelp.com.au/contact/

- UNIP Portfolio Management
https://unip.com.au/

- Your Super Accountant
http://www.yoursuperaccountant.com.au/

Have you had any exposure to these providers? Any feedback? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------

